

Why Apple Keeps Falling - jcfrei
http://www.dividend.com/blog/?p=56507

======
dpark
> _During the third quarter of 2012, Apple shipped 14 million and Samsung
> shipped 5.1 million of the 27.8 tablets shipped during that period._
> Trailing behind them were Amazon, shipping 2.5 million _, and Asus, who
> shipped 2.4 million of their tablets._

Has Amazon started releasing their tablet sales numbers, or is this a guess?
It seems rather low, considering Amazon sold >1MM (confirmed by Amazon) last
December.

------
koof
cmd-f steve: 0 results

We've come a long way!

------
dobro
> _Revenue also increased from the previous year, coming in at $35 billion.
> However, analysts expected much more for the quarter, estimating EPS of
> $10.35, and revenue of $37.2 billion._

So,let me get this straight:

1) Apple consistently gains more revenue and profit, and even beating it's own
estimations.

2) The only ones who get it wrong are BS "analysts", with their over the top
estimations.

As a crude example:

Apple earned say 10B in 2011, prdicts it will earn 15B in 2012 and ends up
earning 17B.

Now, just because some idiot analysts expected earnings of 25B, Apple is
somehow "failing"?

All the while, with Google and Facebook that make money with far less
diversification, far less revenue, and far less profit than Apple being
overvalued as hell?

Right...

~~~
snowwrestler
The title actually says "falling", which if taken as a reference to their
stock price is true over the past few months.

That said, I agree with your points and as a long-term investor, I am thinking
of buying some more Apple stock right now.

